# Dubia Roach Guide



## switchitup813 (May 24, 2009)

I see alot of questions about dubia roaches on here. If you visit my blog, i have answers for dubia roach enclosures, colonies, food, water, and just about any question you can think of it should be answered on my blog. If not, leave a comment on my blog and i will answer the question for you as soon as possible.

Dubia Roach Guide


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

sweet guide man. will defintely look into using it in the future if i decide to set up my own colony.

Spuddy.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

there's also a good guide for roaches (among other livefood) on the forum here ~ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides.html#post3115526


----------

